# Dirran bandi



## john welch

The expression "dirran bandi" is probably not used in Philippines but is does it look similar to known forms of the words?


----------



## mataripis

what is the exact meaning of "dirran bandi"?   Sounds "Dyan banda" or  Dyan naman pala if i use Dumaget as ref. of the expression.


----------



## john welch

Dirranbandi is an Australian Aboriginal place-name , near Maranoa "flowing waters" and next to the Aboriginal tribe of Dirrangan legend that has some similarity to Mindanao legend of Singkil of Darangan in Maranao "people of the lake". Dirrangan and Dirranbandi legends say a mountain was used to block the river. When the mountain was broken up, Dirrangan was swept away holding on to a tree, which suggests Singkil and the fallen trees in an earthquake.
"Diri banda" is not known to Javanese people, but may be Balinese language. The plural can be -ne, and definite article "the" can be -ne or -e. Perhaps *"diri-ne banda-e" may mean "The Mountain there", Dirranbandi. In their language, dirran means "high ground", like Philippines diri banda. 
Bundjalung people in east Australia say a ship arrived from Ngareenbeil with 4 people. The names are all Old Balinese language. _ Dr Darma Putra. School of Languages. U Qld (Australia). There are about 600 Indonesian words in north Australian Aboriginal languages. Possibly Javanese gold-miners who sailed to Philippines in 14th century also sailed to Australia, and perhaps there were Majapahit princes escaping from Java as Islam took over. Just a theory..


----------



## mataripis

Ok. This is new to me. So dirran is high place. Or going up the mountain.  In Tagalog it has equivalent word   Ilaya,  so saying this in Tagalog is.  Bandang Ilaya!


----------



## john welch

*ilaya*. interior part of country; upper part of town; *...
*( this is like Skt. laya "land" as in Himalaya winter land).
Majapahit contact with Philippines is obscured by history of Islam, Spain and US, like the suppression of Aboriginal culture by Britain.  SE Asia would have been more connected by its similar cultures 600 years ago.


----------



## john welch

Currawinya Dirahnggan http://www.currawinya.com.au/dirahnggan.htm
Some people say that *Dirrangan* is a witch, that she's mean and cunning and brings you all the mischief in the world. Others say that she is friendly. But she's a *...*








History of ward names www.boroondara.vic.gov.au/our-city/history/ward-namesCached
You +1'd this publicly. Undo
He named the gardens *Maranoa* after a river in Queensland, from native words *meaning* flowing, alive or running. View map of *Maranoa* Ward.


Tribe:Maranao 

Origin: Lanao, Mindanao

Sinkil dance takes its name from the bells worn on the ankles of the Muslim princess. Perhaps one of the oldest of truly Filipino dances, the Singkil recounts the epic legend of the "Darangan" of the Maranao people of Mindanao. This epic, written sometime in the 14th century, tells the fateful story of Princess Gandingan, who was caught in the middle of a forest during an earthquake caused by the diwatas, or fairies or nymph of the forest.

The rhythmic clapping of criss-crossed bamboo poles represent the trees that were falling,


----------

